# What should I do if I was hit?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Today I was at a stop light and I was hit from the behind. It looks like there's some minor scratches or minor damage. No pax was in the car.

The cops came out and said they placed it in the report that i was hit.

*What should i do?

Is it worth it to file a claim?

Can the other driver say i hit them?

Will my insurance go up?

Will my fax report show i was in an accident?

Anything i should consider that i didn't?*


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The police report says they are at fault. Its cut and dry the other party is at fault. if you make claim, the insurance will check out the damage on your car. If the other partys ins accepts claim, you get a check. if the damage is minor, you could just keep the money.

Should be pretty hard for other driver to say you hit them in this case.

Your insurance probably go up a little if the claim is made.

No claim then it probably wont show up in carfax. If claim and the vehicle is marked salvage title, make sure settlement talks that into account.

How old is your car?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> The police report says they are at fault. Its cut and dry the other party is at fault. if you make claim, the insurance will check out the damage on your car. If the other partys ins accepts claim, you get a check. if the damage is minor, you could just keep the money.
> 
> Should be pretty hard for other driver to say you hit them in this case.
> 
> ...


 3 years old. So if the insurance company send me a cgeck, it will go on carfax?

Will i have to pay deductible?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you have visible damages, file a claim.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Deductible is if your own full coverage ins is fixing it.. if other party's ins covers it no deductible.

Ask the insurance. sometimes you can negotiate settlement to counter it.

Is rideshare attribute required in your state? Did you have it? they WILL ask if you were doing RS.

If not you may want to consider letting the claim go.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> The police report says they are at fault. Its cut and dry the other party is at fault. if you make claim, the insurance will check out the damage on your car. If the other partys ins accepts claim, you get a check. if the damage is minor, you could just keep the money.
> 
> Should be pretty hard for other driver to say you hit them in this case.
> 
> ...


If you file with at fault insurer, your insurance wont go up. That would be stupid to increase insurance rates for an accident out of your control.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Deductible is if your own full coverage ins is fixing it.. if other party's ins covers it no deductible.
> 
> Ask the insurance. sometimes you can negotiate settlement to counter it.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?
If you get hit, you go to their insurance, and they pay 100% of the damage, rental car and other losses.
In the past few years I got rearended and sideswiped 5 times.
Only once I had to go to my insurance, when OoberX ant sideswiped me, and had no insurance. 
Oober, of course, denied, that he was on the clock, and I had no desire to go after them - I left it to my insurance to deal with them.
All other claims were paid promptly, and my insurance never went up.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> What are you talking about?


My fiance was rear ended in one of my old cars last year, and yes my rates went up. I was tboned by a red light runner several years ago, and my rates went up then too.

Driver on freeway sideswiped me last year and totaled my truck. He clamed a 3rd car hit him. His insurance appeared good, but, 2 weeks later the insurance said he was uninsured. Had I had full coverage (and it wasnt totaled), I'd have been paying a deductible.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> My fiance was rear ended in one of my old cars last year, and yes my rates went up. I was tboned by a red light runner several years ago, and my rates went up then too.


But you did not provide enough information to backup the claim that your rate went up as a result of the accident. For example, you did not state whether or not you filed a claim with your insurance provider and whether or not your insurance provider paid out any money for that claim.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> His insurance appeared good, but, 2 weeks later the insurance said he was uninsured. Had I had full coverage (and it wasnt totaled), I'd have been paying a deductible.


With full coverage then why didn't your un/under insured cover the accident with zero deductible?


----------

